# help guppies dying!



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

one bye one there dieing from clamped fins, the latest suffering victim is my poor 
female guppy who write know is pooping this spirally transparent poop?


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Sounds like a bacterial infection to me. 
Whats your tank size?
What is your water change schedule like?


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

pictures would help.


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

every week i do a water change once and its a 10g! can epsom salt help this, its getting worse! now she has a thin stringy transparent-white poo trailing behind her


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

How many % water change??

Epsom salts will only help with bloating. Regular salt will possibly help -- read labels, only use salt without additives e.g. Ingredients: Sea salt. Don't use iodized salts. 2 TBSP for a 10g.


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

i think its gonna be too late , she has red bloody dots on her body! is rock salt and aquarium salt same?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Rock salt will work.


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

it was too late! next time gunna stock up on rock salt


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Better to get a box of Kosher salt from the grocery store. It is cleaner than rock salt. Usually when a fish is that far gone, you can't save it. Fancy guppies , especially those imported from the far east, are not that hardy.


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

yup true that! but random but happy sidenote is that i went and got 2 oto cats from aquapets but for some reason they were called algae eating shark(mislabeled oh well) and they do eat hair algae they must of been starving!


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

BoiBJ said:


> yup true that! but random but happy sidenote is that i went and got 2 oto cats from aquapets but for some reason they were called algae eating shark(mislabeled oh well) and they do eat hair algae they must of been starving!


Its best not to introduce new fish into your tank if you have a problem with one of your guppies. You don't want to infect new fish  Its also a good idea to get a QT tank incase one of your fish gets sick you can isolate it with out any stress to the others.

That being said it sounds like a bacterial infection to me. I had the same problem with some of my guppies in the past. The red spots and the loss of weight..chances are its too late.

Keep up with water changes, clean your filter at least once a month and monitor all your fish. If after a month there is no problems then you can add new fish if you want to.


----------



## shanexu (Jul 3, 2009)

destructo said:


> Its best not to introduce new fish into your tank if you have a problem with one of your guppies. You don't want to infect new fish  Its also a good idea to get a QT tank incase one of your fish gets sick you can isolate it with out any stress to the others.
> 
> That being said it sounds like a bacterial infection to me. I had the same problem with some of my guppies in the past. The red spots and the loss of weight..chances are its too late.
> 
> Keep up with water changes, clean your filter at least once a month and monitor all your fish. If after a month there is no problems then you can add new fish if you want to.


i second that. if its really an infection of some sort it could spread to other fish... keep the water change going. and if you can, try to quarantine new fish for say, about a week or 2. (just a small, empty filtered tank will do) if there's no health issues within that period you can add it in to your main tank.


----------

